# Dish HD resolution



## Duncan (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry if this is a dumb question but I am wondering if Dish broadcasts the full resolution 1080i and 720p signals provided by the stations, or does it do any scaling of its own before sending it out?

Also, does the 622 pass the full res signal to the set via HDMI?

Someone told me you don't get the full res from satellite, only cable and I really find it hard to believe, but I'm just checking.

Thanks in advance,
Duncan


----------



## HD_Wayne (May 23, 2006)

As far as I know only HDNet and HDNet Movies are sent in their original resolution of 1920x1080i. HBO and showtime are sent at a reduced rate but not sure what it is. The Voom and HD locals are being sent at 1280x1080i so they can get 4 per transponder. Currently they are all in mpeg2 coding and will be switched over to mpeg4 H.264 in near future I believe 2007 but I no not really know. I think they are not ready yet. All the new HD channels are only receivable with the new ViP/411 receivers even though they are in mpeg 2 right now. Cable in my area (Comcast) is worse than E* in that the signal is reduced even more. The best reception is OTA for those that can get it and of course using a BUD is the best you can get.

You can get an idea of the resolution by comparing how the transponders are loaded from dishchannelchart.com with the transponder loading of the same source from lyngsat.com. Knowing that an ATSC full res 1920x1080i signal is about 19.3 Mbps only two can be sent on one C band transponder. If you check the E* allocation you will see that only HDNet and HDNetmovies are both on the same transponder 110 tp7 For HBO and Showtime E* has 3 signals on the same transponder. For Voom and the HD locals E* has 4 per transponder. Hopefully when mpeg4 gets turned on the pic quality will get better. Guess we will just have to wait and see. 

So to answer your questions some of the signals are sent at full res (HDNet & HDNet movies) and you should get what ever resolution the signal is being sent at through the HDMI port. ie the box should reduce the resolution from what is being sent to it by the satellite. If you have a good 1920x1080i display you can actually see the difference.

Wayne


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Check http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdchan.htm to see which channels are true MPEG4 or just restricted to MPEG4 receivers. And see the HD Locals page for the resolution of those channels. HBO and Showtime are full resolution but don't get as much bandwidth on 110 as they do on 148. Follow the link at the bottom of the page to BFG's HD Resolution chart, also be sure to check http://www.stophdlite.com.

The 622 will convert all channels to whatever resolution you have selected. In the near future it should have the added option to pass channels through unconverted.


----------

